# HAPPY BIRTHDAY trob1



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, today is Teresa's birthday.

I hope you have a wonderful day, and you do something for yourself. You really deserve it, dealing with all of us.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR TERESA
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. 

:greengrin: :leap: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my I didn't know that!!!

no birthday feature on this site so I had no idea!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

I hope you are enjoying it with your family and goaties and you feel extra special 

:leap: :hug:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh thanks so much but believe it or not I am actually a spook baby so my B-day is not till the 31st.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah 

so what you doing for your B'Day?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah 

so what you doing for your B'Day?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

happy b-d and holloween


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!! That is my Dad's birthday, his twin sister's birthday, and my mom and dad's anniversary....Congrats


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Have a party! You deserve it!!! :leap:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to my favorite mexican resterant and having me a margarita. I don't usually drink but I do like this places Margaritas and one is all I can handle and hubby will have to drive us home. LOL Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well Happy Early BDay - great to have other Scorpios in here


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the 31st is my cousin's B'day as well, she will be 19 this year YIKES!

trob1 I have never drank and everyone at the salon where I work say that since I am so skinnny if I ever drink I will be out cold after one! lol I believe them


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I remeber it's your birthday since my mom's is the next!  

Have a good time!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy B-Day!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! What a fun time to have one.


----------



## alpinemom (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Have a Wonderful Day


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I guess I was just a little early. I was on another site and it must of has the date wrong.
Well I hope you have a wonderful day. Please drink a Margaretta for me. I have to say that is my favorite drink, and Mexican food is the BEST. Think of me while I am in a Haunted house. Our 4H group is part of a Haunted Hay ride.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori better early than late.  Thanks again and I sure will think of you when I am sipping that margarita. LOL


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY hey that new land is a great b0day present. have a drink for me to.
Hope all your wishes come true


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! Since today is the true date


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks and yea last night I ask hubby so is this land my b-day present and he said it better be cause you aint gettin nuttin else. LOL We are broke now. LOL But rich in land. We are still walking on cloud nine and can't believe our dream is coming true. This man of mine is amazing and has provided quite a wonderful life for us. 

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I say that has to be on the top 10 of best birthday presents ever!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I want that much land for MY Birthday. 

Ok, by reading all the posts, I hope the hubby is driving because you will be drinking a lot of Margaretta's for a lot of people. :leap: :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY


----------

